# Exhaust Snorkel Size and jets



## hummer11

Hi everyone, I have a 06 rancher 350 and finished up a 1.5" intake and a 2" exhaust snorkel. Is it ok for the exhaust snorkel to run off the stock exhaust? I was also playing with the needle and I moved it down, didnt help. Then moved it up (more fuel) from stock and it seems like it go some power back. So I should go for a larger main jet?

If anyone can help tune it in, this is my first 4x4 bike and I want the motor to last. So if the exhaust snorkel is bad for it, its got to go!

















I removed the chrome intake tip the other day and replaced it with a regular 1.5" PVC


----------



## Polaris425

exhaust snorkel will help. If you ever die out in deep water you can start it back up... wont let water run in the exhaust and potentially in the motor through an open exhaust valve.


----------



## hummer11

I ment if the exhaust will hurt preformance the way i set it up


----------



## Polaris425

I wouldnt think so.


----------



## hummer11

any advice on the jetting anyone? also can I get generic jets or I have to get the $50 dynojet kits?


----------



## mossyoak54

I'm pretty sure you can just buy jets from the dealer without buying a kit. I am not familiar with Hondas but I may can help. How is it running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hummer11

Well low end seems good but when i start to get into 4th and 5th it doesnt bog it just doesnt have the power it did before, like i said when i moved the needle up (c clip down a notch) it helped. I unscrewed the exhaust snorkel and it was just as bad so i dont think its exhaust related. It also idles ok.


----------



## mossyoak54

I'd try going up a size in jets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hummer11

Thanks for all the info everyone.

Last do you think pvc is big enough (1.5")? Or I mabe have too many bends in it?


----------



## mossyoak54

I used 2" and I am no expert but it is best to have as few bends as possible. But if your going with 1.5" tune it with that and stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hummer11

Ordered 2 sizes up pilot and main jet

Ill post how it runs


----------



## IRS03RANCHER

Ever get those jets in??


----------

